# Tehtävän voi suorittaa 1-5 pisteen laajuisena



## Marsario

Hei! Voisitteko auttaa kääntämään englanniksi lausetta "Tehtävän voi suorittaa 1-5 pisteen laajuisena."
Se tarkoittaa, että jos suorittaa kyseisen tehtävän, opiskelija saa yhdestä viiteen pisteeseen sen mukaan, kuinka hyvä ratkaisu on. Jostain syystä sanat eivät vain löydy...
Kiitos!


----------



## Marsario

I asked in the English Only forum, and the suggestion was: 

The exercise can be worth 1-5 points.

See http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2656196


----------



## Gavril

Päivää Marsario,

"The exercise is worth 1-5 points" kuulostaa hyvältä käännökseltä. Myös voi sanoa esim., "Answers will be graded on a scale of 1 to 5 points."

Täällä hetkellä ei tule mieleen vastaava englanninkielinen lause, johon kuuluu "suorittaa" (Eng. "to sit/take (a test)"), mutta ehkä sellainen on. Eihän voi odottaa olevan sanatarkka käännös kaikille suomen-/englanninkielisille lauseille.


----------



## Cold Breeze

Gavril said:


> T*äl*lä hetkellä ei tule mieleen vastaava*a *englanninkieli*stä *lause*tta*, johon kuuluu "suorittaa" (Eng. "to sit/take (a test)"), mutta ehkä sellainen on. Eihän voi odottaa olevan sanatarkka*a *käännös*tä *kaikille suomen-/englanninkielisille lauseille.



Hyvää juhannusta!


----------

